# Fluttering and Twitching Legs



## becca81 (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, I noticed this strange behavior first in my largest _P. murinus_, then in my middle-sized one (the two who just molted).  It looks like they are catching a cricket, but there is no prey in the enclosure.  They are fluttering their front legs (palps and first two pair) very quickly.  I've noticed it with several pairs of legs, and then again with just the palps.  What in the world is going on?  It seriously looks like they are almost having a seizure.  They keep pulling the front legs underneath them very quickly (as fast as they do when they  catch a cricket) repeatedly - lasting 20-30 seconds.

I've never seen this before...


----------



## Div1nE (Jan 18, 2005)

im pretty sure there was a topic on this recently.

check the first 5 pages.

all i remember reading is that the shaking isnt good.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm...

I remember those threads.  I don't think I should have said "twitching" because it almost looks like it is cleaning VERY fast and for a VERY long time.  The motions are smoother than a twitch.


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2005)

males drumming?

Ever handled a drumming male??  My boehmi did it while I was helping him...Very odd, almost joy-buzzer like..
T


----------



## NightCrawler27 (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont think they are males drumming since her last 2 T's that molted are slings..i believe she said they were lil over an inch ...i have seen this with a few of my p.murinus slings after they molt i just assumed they were streching there new legs..i know each T is different ..but i havent lost any yet if yours are doing the ame as mine does.but im no expert so plez dont hold me to any of that if im wrong ..but hopefully yours just do the same as mine and they will be just fine


----------



## becca81 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, they're not mature.

Anyways, I'm getting pretty worried about one of the slings.  Last night it had about half of its legs curled underneath it, and the front part would shudder.  It was spread out a little this morning, but almost unresponsive, which is very unusual for this T and this species.

I've never had a spider die on me before, and I don't think I'm ready for my first death! 

It's at 2" now, so I've supplied it with a small water dish and upped the temp and humidity just in a case.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your little s'lings. It doesn't sound like they are in great shape. I can't offer much more advice as it sounds like you are doing everything you can.

I have noticed though that with the little G. rosea s'lings I have had, the few that died did not end up in the classic death curl. I think since s'lings are so small, they may die with their legs out as well.

It is tough to loose a T, especially a small s'ling.

Good luck and I hope it all turns out OK for you.


----------



## chris73 (Jan 21, 2005)

Keep your spirits up. My 2 P. murinus slings just molted and, based on your description, did the same thing for about 2 days before they were back to normal. Personally, I think they are just getting used to their new skins and nothing more. At any rate, I wish your little slings luck.


----------



## Longbord1 (Jan 21, 2005)

hey i had the same problem with my baby pinktoe it was terrible check the abdomen for any signs of white gunk if it does have any then it may be on its way to death   im sry for your slings but it could be something else

good luck

mike


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jan 22, 2005)

*Twitching...*

I have witnessed many of my T's "fluttering" their palps and front legs, and other legs during grooming sessions. 
I hope your slings are doing just that, grooming themselves.
You are correct with raising the temp and humidty for them, it will help them feel more comfortable. Slings can be tricky to keep appeased sometimes.
Let us know how they fare.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 22, 2005)

Okay - this is what it looks like now.  It's still burrowed, but now it looks like it fell, front side down, and is smushed up with its abdomen up in the air:

(still barely moving)


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jan 22, 2005)

Awwwww.... maybe try to gently take it out of the web... doesn't look like it would make things any worse


----------



## Longbord1 (Jan 23, 2005)

he looks fine just leave him alone and give him planty of heat hell be just fine

humididty isn't going to help cuz he needs to dry hes just trying to dry out and imagine how ud feel if u jumped outta ur skin.

just leave him alone

good luck

mike


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jan 23, 2005)

OK, I take that back....it looks fine  

I'm going to get past "Arachnopeon" if it kills me.


----------



## NightCrawler27 (Jan 23, 2005)

becca hows that lil one doing?..


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jan 25, 2005)

Becca...as above   How is that lil' thing doing?


----------



## becca81 (Jan 25, 2005)

It's actually doing a little bit better.  It stayed in that position for about 2 days, and I was sure it was dead.  Yesterday I noticed that it had moved around a little, and today when I got home from work it was out moving around.  It's a little shaky as it walks, and it won't eat anything yet, but at least it's not dead.  Hopefully once it eats and drinks it'll be feeling much better.


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 25, 2005)

well that is good to hear hope it works out.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Jan 25, 2005)

Hope it continues to improve. Can you update on it please? For some reason I am really interested to know how things go....

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Mequilla D Rader (Jun 7, 2019)

My P. Metallica has it's legs curled under its body and keeps twitching? It has moved a little. It just molted about a week ago. It's a juvenile. Is this the same situation or is it sick?


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jun 7, 2019)

Mequilla D Rader said:


> My P. Metallica has it's legs curled under its body and keeps twitching? It has moved a little. It just molted about a week ago. It's a juvenile. Is this the same situation or is it sick?


It sounds like your T is dying. Please take pictures of it and the enclosure. If it hasn't passed yet, get it water ASAP - recently molted Ts are especially prone to dehydration.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jun 7, 2019)

Mequilla D Rader said:


> My P. Metallica has it's legs curled under its body and keeps twitching? It has moved a little. It just molted about a week ago. It's a juvenile. Is this the same situation or is it sick?


Basically what @Arachnophoric said. Post pictures. It sounds like a death curl, which means it is dying, possibly from dehydration, especially considering how recently it molted. I hope it is not already too far gone, but unfortunately it my be the case.

I'd recommend posting your own thread rather than posting on a 14 year old one so more people will reply.


----------



## Mequilla D Rader (Jun 8, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> Basically what @Arachnophoric said. Post pictures. It sounds like a death curl, which means it is dying, possibly from dehydration, especially considering how recently it molted. I hope it is not already too far gone, but unfortunately it my be the case.
> 
> I'd recommend posting your own thread rather than posting on a 14 year old one so more people will reply.


It has water. I think it's dieing from stress. The house can be very noise so I think that's the problem. It's barely alive and probably won't recover. It is my first tarantula and I hope I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jun 8, 2019)

Mequilla D Rader said:


> It has water. I think it's dieing from stress. The house can be very noise so I think that's the problem. It's barely alive and probably won't recover. It is my first tarantula and I hope I didn't do anything wrong.


Stress wouldn't have killed it, but I recommend starting your own thread and posting a picture of the enclosure and the T so people can determine what went wrong.


----------

